# Black and White Landscapes!



## ions (Apr 21, 2012)

Bust out your best Ansel Adams! 




Waterdown Falls B&amp;W Spring 2012 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Winter in Prince Edward County by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard House in the Winter that Never Was [Explored Feb. 24 2012 #30] by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Snake River at the Grand Tetons, Wyoming, USA by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Forest Black and White by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 21, 2012)

Old Groynes near Porlock Weir by Kernuak, on Flickr



Quantoxhead Rock Shelves by Kernuak, on Flickr



Foreboding Skies at Glendale BW by Kernuak, on Flickr



Glendale Beach by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## girod199 (Apr 22, 2012)

I really like both of your first pictures, Kernuak and ions. Great work!




Corona Del Mar by M Girod, on Flickr




Corona Del Mar by M Girod, on Flickr




Leo Carrillo State Beach by M Girod, on Flickr




Leo Carrillo State Beach by M Girod, on Flickr




Leo Carrillo State Beach by M Girod, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Girod. I think B&W is a very personal thing. There are so many ways to convert (beyond actually shooting in B&W) and so many different treatments that they can be given within the conversion techniques, they can look completely different. I tend to like the high contrast moody look, with deep shadows, although too many shadows and you lose the impact. I usually struggle with light skies in B&W for some reason, my eyes (or brain) always expect to see a dark sky and that influences my processing. For that reason, although your first too have a real sense of movement and are therefore probably better technically/artistically, I'm drawn more towards your third. Regardless of techniques though, the key is definitely a full dynamic range, then you can accentuate whichever parts are strongest. If a bright sky or waterfall is the dominant element, then some supporting shadows will make it stand out more and vice versa.


----------



## girod199 (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree. Editing photos in B&W and in color have a totally different feel. I think B&W really makes you look at your photo and decide what you want to be the main focus and create some contrast so your vision is clear. In the first 2 I was so focused on creating a balance between the rocks and the water that I may have overlooked the overcast sky. I would have really liked a sky like your first and last photos with the amazing clouds but mother nature had her own plans. Great dynamic range tip!


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 22, 2012)

Great shots. I wondered if you both have some tips for how to make the b&w to pop out more? What I do now is I convert my photos to b&w in photoshop, then adjust the different color information, then add a contrast/brightness (basically pushing the contrast a bit up and a bit more brightness). 

I am enclosing a shot I took of a group of people (the shot is taken approx. 100meters away with 5D II, and 70-200 IS II and a 2x extender III. The first is how it was originally with color, the second I have converted to b&w trying to make the subjects pop more out.

Feedback would be appreciated.

Gerhard.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 22, 2012)

Great shots. I wondered if you both have some tips for how to make the b&w to pop out more? What I do now is I convert my photos to b&w in photoshop, then adjust the different color information, then add a contrast/brightness (basically pushing the contrast a bit up and a bit more brightness). 

I am enclosing a shot I took of a group of people (the shot is taken approx. 100meters away with 5D II, and 70-200 IS II and a 2x extender III. The first is how it was originally with color, the second I have converted to b&w trying to make the subjects pop more out.

Feedback would be appreciated.

Gerhard.


----------



## Lance James (Apr 22, 2012)

An old trick for quick and pretty decent BW is to just use the green channel. Sometimes red but usually green works best. Start there and then do your adjustments. Or, by NIKs silver efex pro. Love that plugin.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Apr 22, 2012)

My attempt in Sliver Efex Pro 2
There are many on this list who are much better than me with this software


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 22, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> Great shots. I wondered if you both have some tips for how to make the b&w to pop out more? What I do now is I convert my photos to b&w in photoshop, then adjust the different color information, then add a contrast/brightness (basically pushing the contrast a bit up and a bit more brightness).
> 
> I am enclosing a shot I took of a group of people (the shot is taken approx. 100meters away with 5D II, and 70-200 IS II and a 2x extender III. The first is how it was originally with color, the second I have converted to b&w trying to make the subjects pop more out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerhard. I tend to dabble in black and white, rather than specialise in it. As I said, there are a number of different ways to do the conversions. Obviously the simplest method is to switch to B&W mode on your camera. However, that rarely works well for digital. Digital films were developed over decades to produce the look that the classics, such as Ilford or the likes of Ansel Adams, digital just doesn't have that pedigree, so it has to be done in another way. When B&W film was used, different filters were used for different scenes, to highlight certain colours. That may seem strange, but to get the rich tones, you need the strong colours to start with. Digital is no different in that regard and often increasing the saturation before conversion can be the key, even if it means saturating to the point where it looks garish and horrible in colour. I often do a quick conversion first to see if it has anywhere to run, just to get a feel for how it might look with some work. Once I start though, I tend to add a curves adjustment layer and change it to strong contrast, that has the side effect of saturating the colours, at least in appearance anyway, it also deepens the shadow areas, which will give you good strong blacks after conversion. I then add a black and white layer and try the different filter presets to see which one I think works best for the scene; often that turns out to be the green filter. I then move the different colour sliders backwards and forwards until I get closer to the look I want. Once i have done that, I then think about whether any areas need further work. I may adjust the shadows and/or highlights or add a levels layer and adjust that way. Finally, for some images, particularly the first, third and last, I start dodging and burning specific areas to further increase the contrast between different textures. I did this for the sky areas on the Groynes image and for the clouds and rocks in the last two.
Not every image works in black and white and it is a very rare image that works equally well in colour and B&W. The key to a B&W image is top break it down to a simple level. If you are looking to convey a mood, then get it right and B&W will add the wow factor. Strong shapes and textures also work well. If you have rotting wood with strong textures, like in the groynes, that is a bonus, but anything that you can bring out with subtle micro-contrasts will work. |Triangular shapes also work well, so some triangular rocks also add a statement. However, while strong textures, shapes and contrasts are the obvious choice, don't rule out misty scenes, they may lack the textures, but with the right composition, there is a real mood there.


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 22, 2012)

As for your shot, I don't do alot of portraiture, but my first instinct is that it is too wide. For me, there aren't enough strong focal points for black and white. Not many posed shots work well in B&W, particularly groups, although the real masters can make some amazing images in the studio, but they do that with the aid of perfect lighting, often with large areas of almost complete shadow. In your scene, you don't have that luxury, as you had to go with what you had. I would be tempted to crop in closer, as the areas around the group aren't adding to the image and it puts the whole group dead centre. To start with, try cropping more on one side than the other to see if it works, as it may not. I think you do need to go in quite a bit closer though.

See what you think of the attached crop.


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 22, 2012)

girod199 said:


> I agree. Editing photos in B&W and in color have a totally different feel. I think B&W really makes you look at your photo and decide what you want to be the main focus and create some contrast so your vision is clear. In the first 2 I was so focused on creating a balance between the rocks and the water that I may have overlooked the overcast sky. I would have really liked a sky like your first and last photos with the amazing clouds but mother nature had her own plans. Great dynamic range tip!


You say about the sky and it isn't ideal, but I think just like you say you overlooked the sky, I think you can make the viewer over look it too. You have some nice strong shapes with the rocks and good movement in the water, those can be powerful elements, if you can make the most of them. You're lacking real blacks in your first two images as they are, but they are there, you just need to bring them out. Do that and they will draw the eye much more. Hopefully you shot in raw, so that you can create a 16 bit tiff. Follow something similar to what I described in my previous post, but concentrate on dodging and burning the rocks, making the midtones darker, then do the same for the texture in the sea, but this time make the lights lighter and the darks darker, to further accentuate the textures you have there. For the third image, the forground is a little subdued, but add a gradient to the lower part and increase the exposure (basically an upside down gradient, with the strongest change at the bottom), by something like half to a full stop. You then have something you can play with in the tiff. You have some cloud textures in the sky to bring out as well as the textures in the rocks and sea. This will almost certainly work well starting with a green filter in the black and white layer. You could do something simimlar with the fourht one, except that it doesn't need the gradient. The last one is almost there, but you've lost all the detail in the bottom left corner, so if you can increase the exposure in that area, not too much, but enough to see the detail.


----------



## girod199 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks those were very helpful tips!


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you Lance James, Narcolepsy and Kernuak for your answer, and especially to Kernuak for you very informative step by step answer. I will try this. Just a quick question.. Do you do these changes in Raw or in Photoshop? And if yes, is there a difference? The book I am trying to read on Photoshop by Martin Evening gives me the impression that 90% can be done in Raw, and that PS is for tweaking?

I like the crop you did, also by cropping the movement of the people in the shot becomes more eye stopping. 

Narcolepsy: Thanks for converting the image. It looks almost like a silver print, but that can be my monitor on my laptop. Looking forward to see it on my monitor at work tomorrow. 

Gerhard.

And also sorry about the posting of a peoples shot in this thread, but I got carried away when I saw knowledgeable people in this area.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 23, 2012)

Trying to use the tips you guys kindly suggested. I think it is hard. I realise that I will have to learn how to mask, so I can work on the different parts of the pictures and make sectoral changes. When playing with the contrast (for instance I wanted to make the shaddow in the trees brighter and with more detail) it comes with a cost on the foreground snow details. when I had the trees as I wanted them the snow was totally burned out... Also as you can see, there is a heavy vignetting here.

Gerhard


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 23, 2012)

Quasimodo, if you look at your shot you will notice you have a black to mid-gray range. If you want your image to pop more, get/slide some values in there closer to white. Contrast creates pop.


----------



## Quasimodo (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Jettatore.


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 23, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> Thank you Lance James, Narcolepsy and Kernuak for your answer, and especially to Kernuak for you very informative step by step answer. I will try this. Just a quick question.. Do you do these changes in Raw or in Photoshop? And if yes, is there a difference? The book I am trying to read on Photoshop by Martin Evening gives me the impression that 90% can be done in Raw, and that PS is for tweaking?
> 
> I like the crop you did, also by cropping the movement of the people in the shot becomes more eye stopping.
> 
> ...


For colour, the vast majority of my processing is done in the Raw file, often with just a curves adjustment (and maybe adjustment of the shadows) in Photoshop. However, for black and white, I think you need to do alot more work in Photoshop than you would for colour (some colour images really benefit from it too). For B&W, I tend to make any adjustments to exposure (usually less than 2/3 stop for the whole image, otherwise I reshoot at the time) and do any highlight and shadow recovery that may be needed. I then play around with the highlights, lights, darks and shadows sliders in the tone curve until it looks right, both on the screen and in the histogram. I add any gradients in the Raw image if needed too, mainly to reduce the exposure in the sky (assuming it isn't blown after the highlight recovery), but sometimes to make up to a stop increase in the foreground. I tend to shoot to the right, as I'm using the 5D MkII for landscapes and the few portraits I do, which I find reacts better to highlight detail recovery than shadow detail (also it suits my workflow better). Using the grad tool in Lightroom means I don't have to worry about masks in PS. Any easy dust spots, I'll clean up in the Raw image, but it's much easier to clean up the image in Photoshop, as the spot repair tool in Lightroom is very clunky. I sometimes do some spot exposure corrections, but otherwise I export to Photoshop at that point. I then do a curves adjustment (and again adjust the shadows if needed, either in the tone curve or levels/shadows tool) and any other processing I think the image warrants, which is for a small number of images. For the colour version of Groynes, I did very little work in Photoshop, beyond curves and clean up, but I used the dodge and burn tools for the B&W to enhance the textures in the wood, sky and beach.
Btw, I agree with Jettatore about needing more whites. There aren't many snow images that work well in B&W though, but those that do, tend to be high key images, with perhaps a simple area of black, like a lone tree with nice branches. Try increasing the original exposure by around 1.5-2 stops before converting to see what you think.


----------



## EOBeav (Apr 29, 2012)

A few of mine:




White River Falls, monochrome, plate 2 by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




What I Meant To Say by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




Prophetic by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




IMG_1420-Edit by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Apr 30, 2012)

Sherman Falls, Black and White, Spring 2012 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Webster's Falls, Black and White, Spring 2012 by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cezargalang (May 3, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These images are amazing! Care to share a bit on the workflow? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## firephasers (May 20, 2012)

This is from a walk that I took today with my old but still trustworthy Canon 20D, now converted to IR. IR has really put a new spin on B&W for me, I'm loving it.


----------



## EOBeav (May 26, 2012)

IMG_1420-Edit by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




White River Falls, monochrome, plate 2 by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




Prophetic by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## pinnaclephotography (May 26, 2012)

Hidden Lake Pass by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr




Furious Mary [explore 09/25/11] by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr




Mount Cannon and Bird Woman Falls [explore 08/29/11] by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr




through the mist the forests rise [explore 09/27/11] by posthumus_cake ([url=http://www.pinnaclephotography.net]www.pinnaclephotography.net)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (May 26, 2012)

A couple of recent ones I converted this afternoon.




Loch Etive in Stormy Weather by Kernuak, on Flickr



Loch Etive in May by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## castillophotodesign (May 27, 2012)

here is a B&W landscape with the 5DII and the 24L II




Pine Glades Lake - Everglades by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr


----------



## jtee (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Kernuak (Jan 26, 2013)

Mist rolling in across Loch Leven at dawn. by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 26, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Mist rolling in across Loch Leven at dawn. by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Beautiful composition and conversion


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 26, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Mist rolling in across Loch Leven at dawn. by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
> ...


Tusen Takk.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 26, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...



Du er hjertelig velkommen  Liker som tidligere sagt komposisjonen, og de tonale overgangene er fine. Nesten så det skulle vært printet ut på stålplate!


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 26, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



My Norwegian is a little rusty to reply in Norwegian, but it is important for me that I get the composition right. I don't always manage it, but I liked how this turned out after the panic trying to get a good vantage point without trees in the way. For me, a B&W has to have a full tonal range and I'm not happy if my conversion is high key, even if it works for other people. I'm yet to print this one, but a similar image with less mist works really well printed in colour, as the mountain on the right is bathed in the warm dawn sunlight, although that is slightly obscured by the mist in this one. I try to build my style on a combination of composition and light, whenever I can.
One day I would like to return to Oslo and photograph what I should have done while living there, but it was in the long period without doing any photography.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 27, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Kernuak said:
> ...


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 27, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...


Ah, thanks, stålplate was one of the few words I couldn't work out. I'd never have thought of printing on steel.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 27, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> Wow, lots of beautiful shots here. My landscape shots tend to be intimate in scale, as evidenced by this one.


I think if you boosted the blacks and the contrast, it would have a lot more impact. Perhaps reducing the exposure by half a stop too (so the whites don't get blown by the contrast boost). Rocks and white water can look quite impressive.


----------



## jwilbern (Jan 27, 2013)

Gay Head Rocks by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## GammyKnee (Jan 27, 2013)

Portencross Pier at Sunrise, BW [IMG_8875_6_7_Manual-2] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## Hulskamp (Jan 27, 2013)

Capricorns on the Fenetre de Ferret Switserland


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 27, 2013)

B&W conversion done with DPP...


----------



## Slowpoke_Rodriguez (Jan 27, 2013)

These are some fantastic pictures, everyone!

I especially like Gammyknee's shot just above. How did you get the entire frame in focus?


----------



## Sunnystate (Jan 27, 2013)

I am really enjoying this gallery, in case of B&W I guess some HDR photographs minus wired grayish, decaying colors are quite palatable. 
My is not an HDR in the sense of using HDR stacking software, it is one shot adjustd in PS.


----------



## GammyKnee (Jan 28, 2013)

Slowpoke_Rodriguez said:


> I especially like Gammyknee's shot just above. How did you get the entire frame in focus?



Thanks. 

In theory the best way to get the appearance of sharpness right through the frame is to run the numbers through a DOF calculator and set the lens to the hyperfocal distance. Thing is, I always seem to do better by just looking at the scene, picking the area that I want to have peak sharpness and focusing on that. That, combined with a reasonably small aperture (in this case f11) usually gets me what I want.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 28, 2013)

A Landscape sort of, just not much of the landscape showing.....


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 29, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> Slowpoke_Rodriguez said:
> 
> 
> > I especially like Gammyknee's shot just above. How did you get the entire frame in focus?
> ...


I'm inclined to agree, while it is good to klnow the hyperfocal distance, it isn't always the best choice. It depends purely on the scene to be photographed and the relative distances of the nearest and furthest away points.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## dlheidemann (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## tolusina (Jan 30, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> Portencross Pier at Sunrise, BW [IMG_8875_6_7_Manual-2] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


 


Slowpoke_Rodriguez said:


> .......I especially like Gammyknee's shot just above. How did you get the entire frame in focus?


 
Yes! Yes!




.


----------



## param (Jan 31, 2013)

Cable Grist Mill by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## RomanRacela (Feb 6, 2013)

Slot Canyon in Southern Utah


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2013)

Summer storm - Kinglake National Park, Australia.


----------



## Stihlpro (Aug 2, 2013)

Bear Mt. Bridge by -John Pero IV-


----------



## pvais (Aug 5, 2013)

Foggy morning at river. Sun is raising, river is smooth and ruins of castle are so quiet.

50D with 17-40L






Link: http://pva.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Black+and+White/Foggy+river.jpg


----------



## Vossie (Aug 5, 2013)

pvais said:


> Foggy morning at river. Sun is raising, river is smooth and ruins of castle are so quiet.
> 
> 50D with 17-40L
> 
> ...



Well done! There seems to be some sensor dust though in the top left corner.


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Aug 5, 2013)

www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## sleepnever (Aug 5, 2013)

Some really nice shots posted. Here is my latest one from the Trinidad, California coast. 5D3 + 24-70L Mk1




The Ascent by sleepnever, on Flickr


----------



## gbchriste (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 15, 2013)

Some great stuff in this thread. A couple of mine:




IMG_1740 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr

---



IMG_1814_1 by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Aug 15, 2013)

Yosemite Rock #2 by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 19, 2013)

Half Moon Bay - One of twelve pianos set up as part of the Sunset Piano Opus Two art installation project.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 7, 2013)

Different processing to my usual on B&W.




Stormy Moors by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## zoliphoto (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi guys,

Nice works, thanks!

And some from me, please don't hide Your comments!

Notice the Great Grey Shrike on the winter photo.....


----------



## Gino (Sep 7, 2013)

Mount Rushmore


----------



## lion rock (Sep 7, 2013)

Zoliphoto,
Simply gorgeous!
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

zoliphoto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Nice works, thanks!
> 
> ...



The second one is amazing. Well done zoliphoto.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Gino said:


> Mount Rushmore




Nice close-up Gino. We can see all the details in the sculpture. The B&W is perfect for Mr Lincoln.


----------



## T-RonX (Sep 7, 2013)

6D


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2013)

zoliphoto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Nice works, thanks!
> 
> ...


Nice. I liked the ghost forest.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 21, 2013)

Rocky Shore of the River Conon by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Superka (Oct 25, 2013)

Vitorchiano, Lazio


----------



## lvanzijl (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Kernuak (Oct 25, 2013)

lvanzijl said:


>


Not many whites, but I like it.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 26, 2013)

Took this one today. Not black and white (still feeling my way through the Lightroom presets), but not exactly colors either


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 26, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Took this one today. Not black and white (still feeling my way through the Lightroom presets), but not exactly colors either



Beautiful; I really like the simplicity of your images. Not easy to achieve with visual impact.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 26, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Took this one today. Not black and white (still feeling my way through the Lightroom presets), but not exactly colors either
> ...



Thank you 

Not taking as many pictures as I would like to these days (just bought a house), but I guess that the time will come back.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 7, 2013)

Cradle Mountain and the boat shed, Tasmania.
5D3 with 40mm pancake.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

when I saw this, I instantly knew, that I had to take a pic in b&w.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Nov 9, 2013)

Rain on Rhum (Pronounced Rum)

Taken on the Isle of Eigg on the West Coast of Scotland on a fairly damp old night.

F18 at 13 seconds ISO100.


----------



## g2 (Nov 9, 2013)

Few from me 







Seascapes okay?
















Cheers!


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Nov 9, 2013)

Middle Earth by P A - Photography, on Flickr

My first Panorama Photo!!

Using 6 shots from the 5d3 then processing on CS6. The Tiff File is a huge 360MB!

If only I could afford to Print it!

Taken on the Isle of Skye at "The Old Man Of Storr". This was also where the Movie Prometheus was filmed.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

g2 said:


> Few from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! I really like #3 the best! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> when I saw this, I instantly knew, that I had to take a pic in b&w.



Cool! Pun intended!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

Half Way To Nothing said:


> Middle Earth by P A - Photography, on Flickr
> 
> My first Panorama Photo!!
> 
> ...



Congrats! Well done and an image you can certainly be proud of! Save up a little and get it printed, you won't regret it!


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 9, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> when I saw this, I instantly knew, that I had to take a pic in b&w.


I know what you mean. Great pic


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 9, 2013)

g2 said:


> Few from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing g2, great pic's. I'm particularly drawn to the first one. The isolation of the tree seems to draw my eye into the rest of the image


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > when I saw this, I instantly knew, that I had to take a pic in b&w.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > when I saw this, I instantly knew, that I had to take a pic in b&w.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Malham Cove, North of England, a huge extinct waterfall from before the last ice age. Larger than Victoria Falls in its day.



Duuuuddddeeee! I love this!! Man, I've got to get there! Here's to the Motherland! Awesome image, I had no idea that this place even existed! Really cool, thanks for sharing my friend! ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Malham Cove, North of England, a huge extinct waterfall from before the last ice age. Larger than Victoria Falls in its day.
> ...



Thanks Ken, it's worth going to see. If ever you visit the North of England be sure to look me up !


----------



## Cali_PH (Nov 10, 2013)

Playing around with some Antelope Canyon shots from a couple of years ago...people typically accentuate the colors, thought I'd try something different. Hopefully I didn't go overboard ;D


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> Playing around with some Antelope Canyon shots from a couple of years ago...people typically accentuate the colors, thought I'd try something different. Hopefully I didn't go overboard ;D



Awesome. Beautiful B&W. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > Playing around with some Antelope Canyon shots from a couple of years ago...people typically accentuate the colors, thought I'd try something different. Hopefully I didn't go overboard ;D
> ...


+1. I do love a good BW, and this is stunning. I can almost see the colours


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Indeed I shall! You can be sure of that. I do hope to get there in the next 12-24 months actually!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > Playing around with some Antelope Canyon shots from a couple of years ago...people typically accentuate the colors, thought I'd try something different. Hopefully I didn't go overboard ;D
> ...



+1 Absolute sweetness! Man, these are excellent!


----------



## g2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you Krob78 and Mr Bean 



Cali_PH said:


> Playing around with some Antelope Canyon shots from a couple of years ago...people typically accentuate the colors, thought I'd try something different. Hopefully I didn't go overboard ;D



Awesome! Amazing shades in these.


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 11, 2013)

Goblin Valley State Park, Utah
7D, 24-105L


----------



## Ahven (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's one from the Uyuni desert in Bolivia. Kinda liked how it turned out in B/W.


----------



## Coolhandchuck (Nov 11, 2013)

Just happened to be driving by this town and decided to pull over and take a picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

Ahven said:


> Here's one from the Uyuni desert in Bolivia. Kinda liked how it turned out in B/W.



Those clouds are beautiful over that mountain.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Ahven said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from the Uyuni desert in Bolivia. Kinda liked how it turned out in B/W.
> ...



That is cool! Almost makes me think they're dancing! ;D


----------



## SPL (Nov 11, 2013)

Winter in Connemarra


----------



## SPL (Nov 11, 2013)

sorry everyone, image did not post, try later, at work....


----------



## Cali_PH (Nov 12, 2013)

Many thanks to Mr. Bean, Click, Krob78, and g2! Really looking forward to going back next spring!


----------



## kirkcha (Nov 12, 2013)

Mt Whitney through Mobius Arch


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 12, 2013)

Couple more shots from around Seathwaite Bridge during my washed out trip to the English Lakes. Black & White is still such a great medium for photography; lets make this thread larger !

Taken early in the morning with very low cloud.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Couple more shots from around Seathwaite Bridge during my washed out trip to the English Lakes. Black & White is still such a great medium for photography; lets make this thread larger !
> 
> Taken early in the morning with very low cloud.



I love that first image. This place looks almost storybook. The English Lake district is definitely a place I need to see! Thanks for sharing and I agree, B&W's are great. I'm going to start working on some more myself! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2013)

kirkcha said:


> Mt Whitney through Mobius Arch



That's cool!


----------



## RobertG. (Nov 13, 2013)

Taken during sunrise.


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2013)

RobertG. said:


> Taken during sunrise.


Just one word. *Superb!*


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 14, 2013)

Another Black & White from the English Lake District, looking almost due North towards Derwent Water and Keswick from Brund Fell.


----------



## pelebel (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## lvanzijl (Jun 26, 2014)

EOS-M 22mm F/2.0 @ 1/320 F/11 ISO200


----------



## moreorless (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2014)

Pacific coastline near Sooke, Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2014)

Mountains near Banff AB


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2014)

1. Coast at Victoria BC
2. Clover Point, Victoria BC


----------



## climber (Jul 13, 2014)

Any opinions?


----------



## nineyards (Jul 13, 2014)

Hay Bales in a farmers field



Hay Bales a seen from a rural road


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## SloPhoto (Jul 29, 2014)

Some awesome stuff in here! B&W isn't something I'm too proficient with, but we all can learn, right?



Nipomo 
by mdsansone, on Flickr


----------



## Reiep (Aug 14, 2014)

Transfagarasan - Black & white by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr and my portfolio


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

Pacific Ocean at Victoria, BC.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 25, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Hay Bales in a farmers field
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Bales a seen from a rural road


oh, really great job! like it!


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 28, 2014)

Painted Sky.
5D3 with 24mm f1.4 + CPL


----------



## Eldar (Sep 28, 2014)

I rarely do B&W, but it happens. An early misty morning by the Sem lake.

1DX, Zeiss Otus 55mm f1.4
1/160s, f1.4, ISO100


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's one from my "Roadside Travels" Collection. This one is in Florida...


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 30, 2014)

I call this one "Midnight Morning" :
Grand Canyon, USA


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Here's one from my "Roadside Travels" Collection. This one is in Florida...



Beautiful photo Krob78.


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 2, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> I call this one "Midnight Morning" :
> Grand Canyon, USA



Very nice. North Rim I believe....


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from my "Roadside Travels" Collection. This one is in Florida...
> ...


Thank you my friend! I've often thought this one was a little more White & Black, than Black & White... I liked it too. Thank you again!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kahuna said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > I call this one "Midnight Morning" :
> ...


Thank you Kahuna! Yes, North Rim. South Rim was closed this trip!


----------



## Kahuna (Oct 2, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> when I saw this, I instantly knew, that I had to take a pic in b&w.



Love it...I can stop staring ...


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 2, 2014)

Fuhrtographer said:


>


The HDR is a little heavy for my taste Brian but at the same time, I kind of like it! Pretty cool!


----------



## moreorless (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## tomscott (Oct 6, 2014)

Helvellyn &amp; Striding Edge, Cumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2014)

Aspens in Mono County, CA.



Fall colors at June Lake B&amp;W © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kirkcha (Nov 11, 2014)

CA Central Coast


----------



## DogpackChris (Nov 11, 2014)

Westbrook Pond, Gros Morne National Park, NL, Canada. Shot with Canon SL1 and EF-S 10-22 @10mm


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 11, 2014)

Kaaterskill Railroad by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 13, 2014)

60D; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM ; 1/800 sec; f/5.6; ISO 100 some LR and Nik and Exposure 5


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 14, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> 60D; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM ; 1/800 sec; f/5.6; ISO 100 some LR and Nik and Exposure 5




Very Very nice


----------



## Ashran (Nov 16, 2014)

A new shot from me. I hope you will like it. 




Symbol of faith by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/89825399/symbol-of-faith-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## sleepnever (Nov 16, 2014)

(Untitled by sleepnever, on Flickr)


----------



## nineyards (Nov 16, 2014)

Bike trail on a foggy morn in Edmonton's river valley trail system


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 2, 2014)

Heavy Snow by jwilbern, on Flickr




Front Pond 1 by jwilbern, on Flickr




Front Pond 2 by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Dec 2, 2014)

SW Ontario
5DII, 24-105


----------



## Reiep (Dec 15, 2014)

Winter's morning by Pierre Pichot Photography


----------



## Pakneh (Jan 1, 2015)

Took this photo with a 7D, Sigma 17-50 OS at Fort LaCloche, Sagamok First Nation, really nice spot for scenery and wildlife. First time I imagined how much better it will look as a black and white. Really inspirational work here, keep doing what you are all doing!


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 1, 2015)

It was just as cold as this photo depicts. Stay warm ppl!


----------



## nineyards (Jan 1, 2015)

Winter rural road
Opted to keep the grain (yes, you would be well within your rights to call it noise) as it adds a bit of an edge I find appealing in this particuar shot.


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 14, 2015)

Gozo Azure Window, with 6D and 24mm 1.4 L II.




eye of solitude by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Jan 18, 2015)

Really like your Gozo Azure Window, Leichenmuehle. Iconic place.

Currently we´re in the middle of winter here, with lots of snow and ice. So a quick trip to the dessert in Sharjah is quite a contrast for a Norwegian. 

I liked this line, with wave patterns on one side and totally smooth on the other.

1DX, 24-70 f2.8L II
1/100s, f11, ISO100


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2015)

Really cool shot, Eldar. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 18, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Really like your Gozo Azure Window, Leichenmuehle. Iconic place.
> 
> Currently we´re in the middle of winter here, with lots of snow and ice. So a quick trip to the dessert in Sharjah is quite a contrast for a Norwegian.
> 
> ...



Magnificent, Eldar! (And you can keep your snow and ice up there, I'm coping without any at all.)
The photo gets even better when zoomed to full size, and I can see all the texture from the sand as well as the play between light and shadow. I'm guessing the colour version has some interesting tones to it also.


----------



## Synkka (Jan 19, 2015)

One of my favourite spots at the end of a small wetland/creek area




Secret Forest by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## andarx (Jan 19, 2015)

Forest by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jan 24, 2015)

Vermilion Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 3, 2015)

A shot from Portencross last night. Freezing cold but surprisingly bright due to strong moonlight:




Midnight Delight [IMG_1117] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 3, 2015)

After the Blizzard


----------



## rpt (Feb 4, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> After the Blizzard


Lovely picture! Boy, am I happy with my balmy 14 degree C night time temperature.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 4, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Really like your Gozo Azure Window, Leichenmuehle. Iconic place.
> 
> Currently we´re in the middle of winter here, with lots of snow and ice. So a quick trip to the dessert in Sharjah is quite a contrast for a Norwegian.
> 
> ...



Very Nice Picture! Great composition and tonality.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 4, 2015)

andarx said:


> Forest by kranjay, on Flickr



Great Picture, and a bit sad I think...


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> Lovely picture! Boy, am I happy with my balmy 14 degree C night time temperature.



Thanks. 

It really wasn't bad that day.

It was amazing how quiet everything was.


----------



## trstromme (Feb 4, 2015)

Pakneh said:


> Took this photo with a 7D, Sigma 17-50 OS at Fort LaCloche, Sagamok First Nation, really nice spot for scenery and wildlife. First time I imagined how much better it will look as a black and white. Really inspirational work here, keep doing what you are all doing!


cracking shot, love the bleak wind torn landscape.

Here's a contribution from me:



Isolated by Trond Strømme, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Feb 4, 2015)

andarx said:


> Forest by kranjay, on Flickr




And after the industrial revolution the Ents were not the same anymore..... : 


Great photo!


----------



## candyman (Feb 4, 2015)

kraats said:


> Let me also add something here




Wonderful photo!


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 5, 2015)

trstromme said:


> Pakneh said:
> 
> 
> > Took this photo with a 7D, Sigma 17-50 OS at Fort LaCloche, Sagamok First Nation, really nice spot for scenery and wildlife. First time I imagined how much better it will look as a black and white. Really inspirational work here, keep doing what you are all doing!
> ...



Flott bilde Trond  Hardangervidda?


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 24, 2015)

A misty morning in Pai, Thailand


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> A misty morning in Pai, Thailand




Beautiful B&W. Well done Robert.


----------



## rpt (Feb 24, 2015)

Click said:


> RobertG. said:
> 
> 
> > A misty morning in Pai, Thailand
> ...


+1

Just beautiful. The contrast is perfect.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 24, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> A misty morning in Pai, Thailand



Awesome^3, RobertG!
I love the depth in it, and how it's enhanced by the low clouds/fog.


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you for these kind words! It's one of my first attempts of a black & white landscape shot. The same scene with the same lens (TS-E 24mm L II) but with a different grad nd filter and slightly different view point looks like this in color: http://www.robertgallphotography.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/L01_Thailand_Pai.jpg


----------



## meywd (Mar 8, 2015)

Wadi Numeira (وادي نميرة) by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 9, 2015)

Already posted this once in another landscape thread here on CR but what the heck...


----------



## Vikmnilu (Mar 9, 2015)

Here three more!! 

First is near Turku in summer 2014, then Ruunaa, in North Karelia, summer 2012 and Kuopio, last spring. 

Hope you like them!!

Victor


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 12, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Already posted this once in another landscape thread here on CR but what the heck...
> ...



What do you have in mind? Digital file? Print?


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 12, 2015)

Another opportunity to shoot in the fog this morning. I originally shot this in portrait orientation to concentrate the composition on the shore line and distant trees, and negate the large expanse of water that would have been in the frame on the left. But that in turn left a large, empty expanse of sky in the top of the frame that I didn't like. Experimenting with alternate crops gave me this square presentation that I particularly like.


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> Another opportunity to shoot in the fog this morning. I originally shot this in portrait orientation to concentrate the composition on the shore line and distant trees, and negate the large expanse of water that would have been in the frame on the left. But that in turn left a large, empty expanse of sky in the top of the frame that I didn't like. Experimenting with alternate crops gave me this square presentation that I particularly like.


Lovely, I like it.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 12, 2015)

rpt said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Another opportunity to shoot in the fog this morning. I originally shot this in portrait orientation to concentrate the composition on the shore line and distant trees, and negate the large expanse of water that would have been in the frame on the left. But that in turn left a large, empty expanse of sky in the top of the frame that I didn't like. Experimenting with alternate crops gave me this square presentation that I particularly like.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 12, 2015)

Been to North Wales to get some panos of the great Welsh castles at Conwy, Caernarfon and Harlech. ( Well, they were English castles weren't they really, built in Wales :-X ). Also managed to get some landscapes in beautiful Snowdonia.

Got this one looking down into Beddgelert . Beddgelert is so called because it is, according to legend, where the loyal hound Gelert belonging to some short tempered dark ages Prince, is buried. The hound had tried to save Prince's baby from a wolf, failed, got covered in blood in the process. Price arrives home, thinks Gelert has killed the child, kills hound, finds body of wolf.....you know the sort of story. The very ancient grave is there to be seen; whether there is any truth in it , who knows ?

Done a quick stitch of this in B&W but can't decide whether I prefer the 2x1 or 2.5x1 version. On my panos I am beginning to favour 2x1, but for a 'proper' landscape shot maybe 2.5 x 1 is better ?


----------



## tolusina (Mar 12, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> .......
> Done a quick stitch of this in B&W but can't decide whether I prefer the 2x1 or 2.5x1 version. On my panos I am beginning to favour 2x1, but for a 'proper' landscape shot maybe 2.5 x 1 is better ?


Sorry, IMO, math has not much to do with art.
Go with your gut, your emotions, crop as each unique scene and image capture call to you, YOU have the innate sense to do it right, never mind formulaic math rules.

You have repeatedly demonstrated excellence in your work, I strive to emulate.
Always enjoy seeing your output, you _know_ how to do 'IT'.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 13, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...



Thanks for that. I know where you are coming from on this but don't really agree. I am actually quite formulaic in my pictures and I tend to see a scene as either a potential 1.5x1, 2x1 or 2.5x1. Three formats is enough for any display of pictures IMO, I find galleries of work get very untidy if there is no rhyme or reason to the formats.

This is an image that I saw as a 2.5x1 but I think it may be better when tightened up.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Done a quick stitch of this in B&W but can't decide whether I prefer the 2x1 or 2.5x1 version. On my panos I am beginning to favour 2x1, but for a 'proper' landscape shot maybe 2.5 x 1 is better ?



Hello Sporgon,

I prefer the first version.


----------



## GammyKnee (Mar 15, 2015)

Got this last night. The color version is great, but the BW treatment has more drama. 5D III + Sigma 50 EX.




Clouds over Martnaham BW [IMG_5324] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Got this last night. The color version is great, but the BW treatment has more drama. 5D III + Sigma 50 EX.
> <snip>




Lovely photo. Well done.


----------



## dhr90 (Apr 30, 2015)

Took these about a year ago, may have already posted them on here but I don't recall doing so. Comments and criticism welcome 




Heybridge Basin by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr




Heybridge Basin by Matt Roberts101, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Took these about a year ago, may have already posted them on here but I don't recall doing so. Comments and criticism welcome


The one with the boats looks nice. Maybe you could cut off a little more of the boat on the left. Did you try a sepia/vintage look for it?

The second one does not look so great to me in B&W. Mind you I am a B&W fan. It probably looks better in colour. Maybe in B&W you could try and get some contrast in the sky. I think B&W is about a main subject with a lot of contrast. It is missing that.


----------



## dhr90 (May 1, 2015)

rpt said:


> dhr90 said:
> 
> 
> > Took these about a year ago, may have already posted them on here but I don't recall doing so. Comments and criticism welcome
> ...



Thanks. I wanted to keep a 16:9 ratio so I couldn't get rid of that boat without losing the masts of the boats in the centre of the shot. Couldn't crop any further to the right either if I remember rightly. I would like to go back when the water is still one day so I'll see what I can do again.

Personally I thought it didn't work in B&W, I should still have the RAW file so I'll have a play some time.


----------



## gary samples (May 9, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx



Very nice shot, Gary.


----------



## RobertG. (May 17, 2015)

A cloudy morning near Ounagha, Essaouira Province, Morocco


----------



## candyman (Jun 22, 2015)

A nice cloudy day for a long exposure photo of this bridge (the total length is 5022 meters).

6D and 16-35mm f/4 IS. I took this photo at 16mm with 10 stop ND filter. Exposure time 30 seconds at f/22 and 100 ISO

I see the challenge for me for composing shots at 11mm.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2015)

I really like your B&W, candyman. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you Click!  
Something different from birds


----------



## Larsskv (Jun 23, 2015)

Someone might argue that this isn´t really a landscape, but I would disagree. This picture is taken from a usually very scenic place near Bergen, Norway, but this is what it looked like in a snow storm late april this year. I appreciate the graphic look you get from the white out. Taken with my 6D and 24-70 f/4 L IS.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 9, 2015)

Reflections.
Western Treatment Plant, Werribee, Australia.
Actually, I was there for a day of bird photography, but the calmness of the day had me swapping between landscape and birding


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 11, 2015)

Heceta Head Lighthouse, 2 shot pano


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> Heceta Head Lighthouse, 2 shot pano




Nice shot, Kirk.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 11, 2015)

Click said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Heceta Head Lighthouse, 2 shot pano
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## bwud (Jul 11, 2015)

beach scene in b&w


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2015)

Larsskv said:


> Someone might argue that this isn´t really a landscape, but I would disagree. This picture is taken from a usually very scenic place near Bergen, Norway, but this is what it looked like in a snow storm late april this year. I appreciate the graphic look you get from the white out. Taken with my 6D and 24-70 f/4 L IS.



No argue here. I do like this photo. Very special. Well done


----------



## Mooney (Jul 11, 2015)

Various shots from my travels around the US and Mexico.



IMG_4650 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_6069 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



2088 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



9257 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

Mooney said:


> Various shots from my travels around the US and Mexico.




Very nice series. I really like the 3rd picture. Well done Mooney.


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2015)

Grain cars ready for loading.


----------



## larusejunior (Oct 14, 2015)

Miracoli Square, Pisa, Italy


----------



## K-amps (Oct 14, 2015)

A bit over the top... but I was in one of those moods... 

Somewhere in the Himalayas.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2015)

Athabasca River, Alberta, Canada


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 21, 2015)

Svalbard, before the storm.

5Diii, 16-35 f4 L IS @ 16 mm, aperture preferred setting, ISO 100, f16 @ 1/100


----------



## andarx (Oct 21, 2015)

Killarney Provincial Park, Ontario



Killarney by Andrzej Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2015)

Very nice B&W, guys.


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

Athabasca River near Jasper, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Svalbard, before the storm.
> 
> 5Diii, 16-35 f4 L IS @ 16 mm, aperture preferred setting, ISO 100, f16 @ 1/100




Very nice


----------



## dpc (Oct 23, 2015)

andarx said:


> Killarney Provincial Park, Ontario
> 
> 
> 
> Killarney by Andrzej Godlewski, on Flickr



Nice picture!


----------



## MARSVANDER (Oct 24, 2015)

This image was shot right before sunset in Ocean Beach, CA just outside of San Diego.
Canon 5DIII ISO 100
Canon 24-105 lens at f18


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2015)

MARSVANDER said:


> This image was shot right before sunset in Ocean Beach, CA just outside of San Diego.
> Canon 5DIII ISO 100
> Canon 24-105 lens at f18




Very nice picture! I like the rather stark mood it creates.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Oct 24, 2015)

Urban Symmetry by Rik Tolentino Amar, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice, Rik. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2015)

shutterwideshut said:


> Urban Symmetry by Rik Tolentino Amar, on Flickr




Excellent picture! Very, very well done.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2015)

Not that these shots were colorful before desaturating them ...


----------



## Pookie (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2015)

Looking through pines: two variations, not sure which I like better.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2015)

1. Mountain forest
2. Railway line with abandoned grain elevator
3. Stone wall


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2015)

Abandoned farmhouse from days of yore.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2015)

Dilapidated snow fence. Taken with a Fujifilm X100.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2015)

Pookie said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7479/15773891338_59b03d68ae_z.jpg



I really like this shot. Well done Pookie.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2015)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## rpt (Oct 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.


Same here. Lovely!


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, dpc.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2015)

Dilapidated snow fence: Canon version


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2015)

1. Lake Minnewanka. There could have been more contrast. I liked the way the driftwood was positioned in relation to the lake and the mountain.
2. Baling near Maple Creek, Saskatchewan.


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll share a couple of early attempts at conversion from color...any and all comments, suggestions, critiques welcome. Thanks. 
(I realize the last one included here is not a landscape in the true sense of the meaning...just a smallish morsel of the landscape.) All images taken in June 2013 on Silver Star Mountain in southwest Washington state, just north and east of Vancouver, WA.


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 27, 2015)

Rupert Road Fog by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 27, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Rupert Road Fog by John Berninger, on Flickr



Lovely, ethereal quality. Great PP!


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2015)

Tree and dugout, near Eston, Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Rupert Road Fog by John Berninger, on Flickr




Nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2015)

FramerMCB said:


> I'll share a couple of early attempts at conversion from color...any and all comments, suggestions, critiques welcome. Thanks.
> (I realize the last one included here is not a landscape in the true sense of the meaning...just a smallish morsel of the landscape.) All images taken in June 2013 on Silver Star Mountain in southwest Washington state, just north and east of Vancouver, WA.




Nice! I like number 2 in particular.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 27, 2015)

Click said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7479/15773891338_59b03d68ae_z.jpg
> ...



Thanks Click... my city by the bay


----------



## Pookie (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 27, 2015)

dpc said:


> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > I'll share a couple of early attempts at conversion from color...any and all comments, suggestions, critiques welcome. Thanks.
> ...



Thanks dpc!


----------



## rpt (Oct 28, 2015)

Some really nice pictures here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2015)

Boardwalk at Swan Lake, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## offfocus (Oct 28, 2015)

Yosemite


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2015)

offfocus said:


> Yosemite



Beautiful. Well done, offfocus.


----------



## offfocus (Oct 28, 2015)

Click said:


> offfocus said:
> 
> 
> > Yosemite
> ...


Thank you, Click.


----------



## d4mike (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice dewy web on a foggy morning.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2015)

d4mike said:


> Nice dewy web on a foggy morning.



Very nice shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 29, 2015)

d4mike said:


> Nice dewy web on a foggy morning.



Great shot! Super composition, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 14, 2015)

Shot while walking along the Skyline Trail in Cape Breton, Canada.


----------



## jus2sho (Nov 29, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## panicboy (Dec 13, 2015)

Two images captured last year on a trip through China.


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2015)

panicboy said:


> Two images captured last year on a trip through China.




Very nice!


----------



## azhelishot (Mar 10, 2016)

Near Independence Pass, CO


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2016)

azhelishot said:


> Near Independence Pass, CO



I really like this picture. Well done, azhelishot.


----------



## azhelishot (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank You, Click.


----------



## arctic-mood (Mar 10, 2016)

Moffit mountain - Alaska range - Alaska


----------



## gary samples (Mar 10, 2016)

arctic-mood said:


> Moffit mountain - Alaska range - Alaska


love it !


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2016)

arctic-mood said:


> Moffit mountain - Alaska range - Alaska




Very nice shot...And welcome to CR.


----------



## cid (Mar 15, 2016)

arctic-mood said:


> Moffit mountain - Alaska range - Alaska



indeed lovely shot


----------



## JClark (Mar 21, 2016)

Heavy Surf


----------



## nineyards (Mar 21, 2016)

Rural Alberta Sturgeon County


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2016)

d said:


> Atop Mount Donna Buang - Victoria, Australia.



I really like your picture. Well done.


----------



## cid (Mar 21, 2016)

d said:


> Atop Mount Donna Buang - Victoria, Australia.



very nice shot with nice mood!


----------



## dhr90 (Mar 21, 2016)

JClark said:


> Heavy Surf



Cracking shot!


----------



## s.smith (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice shots, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Roo (Apr 25, 2016)

Melbourne at night


----------



## Zv (Apr 25, 2016)

Oban, Scotland.


----------



## Sabaki (Apr 25, 2016)

arctic-mood said:


> Moffit mountain - Alaska range - Alaska



Magnificent image! Bravo Arctic


----------



## csizmpl (Apr 25, 2016)

Sub Zero Morning - West Breakwater Lighthouse on Lake Erie in Lorain, Ohio



Throwback to a Sub Zero January Morning! - West Breakwater Lightouse - Lorain, Ohio by p.csizmadia, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2016)

csizmpl said:


> Sub Zero Morning - West Breakwater Lighthouse on Lake Erie in Lorain, Ohio



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## d (Apr 25, 2016)

csizmpl said:


> Sub Zero Morning - West Breakwater Lighthouse on Lake Erie in Lorain, Ohio



*Very* nice!


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2016)

Winter at Lake Louise

Fujifilm X100


----------



## GuyF (Apr 30, 2016)

Click said:


> csizmpl said:
> 
> 
> > Sub Zero Morning - West Breakwater Lighthouse on Lake Erie in Lorain, Ohio
> ...



Yeah, me too. Looks kinda curious, like out of a Tim Burton movie!


----------



## PatchedUp (May 1, 2016)

dpc said:


> Winter at Lake Louise
> 
> Fujifilm X100



Nice shot, the contrast of the trees and the bright white ice is great!



Taken in a very blue blue-ice wind scoop as the sun was beginning to set near the continental hinge zone on the Brunt Ice Shelf in Antarctica. Couldn't decide if I should have stuck with the original colour images though.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2016)

csizmpl said:


> Sub Zero Morning - West Breakwater Lighthouse on Lake Erie in Lorain, Ohio
> 
> 
> 
> Throwback to a Sub Zero January Morning! - West Breakwater Lightouse - Lorain, Ohio by p.csizmadia, on Flickr


Very nice image indeed. Almost looks like something in a dream... Interesting!


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)

PatchedUp said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Winter at Lake Louise
> ...


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)




----------



## nvsravank (May 7, 2016)

Denver last weekend


----------



## KBStudio (May 7, 2016)

Mt Jefferson with smoke, atmospheric haze, and thunderstorms developing made for the graduated values between ranges.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2016)

KBStudio said:


> Mt Jefferson with smoke, atmospheric haze, and thunderstorms developing made for the graduated values between ranges.



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)

KBStudio said:


> Mt Jefferson with smoke, atmospheric haze, and thunderstorms developing made for the graduated values between ranges.




Very nice! I like the layering of tones and structures.


----------



## PatchedUp (May 7, 2016)

KBStudio said:


> Mt Jefferson with smoke, atmospheric haze, and thunderstorms developing made for the graduated values between ranges.



Just wow!


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2016)

Some really great images here. The Mt. Jefferson image is just superb!

This is from the west coast of Norway last summer, near the Briksdals glacier.

5DSR, 24-70 f2.8L II @35mm
1/50s, f/8, ISO100 (handheld)


----------



## Click (May 7, 2016)

Great shot, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2016)

West coast of Canada


----------



## sebasan (Jun 9, 2016)

A lonely path of a person near the mouth of a river into the sea.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

sebasan said:


> A lonely path of a person near the mouth of a river into the sea.




A very nice picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## sebasan (Jun 16, 2016)

dpc said:


> A very nice picture.



Thanks!
Your picture also looks very nice.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2016)

Went over to North Wales for the weekend and decided to go up Mt. Snowden as I haven't been up there since I was at college. Unfortunately weather was a real washout so I just took the G1X up there. Still managed to get a couple of images that I like in black and white; both of them stitches, the first three frame and the second six. I would have taken the M3, but the 18-55 kit lens was so badly de-centred the whole thing had to go back as I bought it as a "kit". Needless to say replacement hadn't arrived in time....

The M3 takes away all the frustration I have in trying to use the G1X 

I should add that I add film grain to these.


----------



## danjwark (Jun 16, 2016)

Here are a few of mine - taken in or near Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.



Kidd Reflection by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr



Bow Lake by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr



Bow Lake and Mount Crowfoot by Dan Warkentin, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2016)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine - taken in or near Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.



Great shots, Dan. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2016)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine - taken in or near Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Went over to North Wales for the weekend and decided to go up Mt. Snowden as I haven't been up there since I was at college. Unfortunately weather was a real washout so I just took the G1X up there. Still managed to get a couple of images that I like in black and white; both of them stitches, the first three frame and the second six. I would have taken the M3, but the 18-55 kit lens was so badly de-centred the whole thing had to go back as I bought it as a "kit". Needless to say replacement hadn't arrived in time....
> 
> The M3 takes away all the frustration I have in trying to use the G1X
> 
> I should add that I add film grain to these.




Never been to Wales, but it appears to be full of photographic opportunity. Nice pics!


----------



## fabio (Jun 16, 2016)

This is in Peniche city, in Portugal!!!I take this picture long time already when I buy my 6D

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18004874928/in/album-72157649319781540/lightbox/


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2016)

Very nice picture, Fabio.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2016)

dpc said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Went over to North Wales for the weekend and decided to go up Mt. Snowden as I haven't been up there since I was at college. Unfortunately weather was a real washout so I just took the G1X up there. Still managed to get a couple of images that I like in black and white; both of them stitches, the first three frame and the second six. I would have taken the M3, but the 18-55 kit lens was so badly de-centred the whole thing had to go back as I bought it as a "kit". Needless to say replacement hadn't arrived in time....
> ...



Thanks dpc, the best of a very overcast weekend. Definitely worth visiting the Snowdonia national park if you come to the UK, but the mountains are pretty tame compared with what you have in Canada.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 23, 2016)

We had more weather than normal today (which says a lot!!). Extremely black clouds came rolling in and we were in an on and off flooding from above. This is shot from the porch of my mountain cabin. Fantastic place 

1DX-II, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2016)

Eldar,
Ominous!
beautiful photo. 
-r



Eldar said:


> We had more weather than normal today (which says a lot!!). Extremely black clouds came rolling in and we were in an on and off flooding from above. This is shot from the porch of my mountain cabin. Fantastic place
> 
> 1DX-II, 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Eldar said:


> We had more weather than normal today (which says a lot!!). Extremely black clouds came rolling in and we were in an on and off flooding from above. This is shot from the porch of my mountain cabin. Fantastic place
> 
> 1DX-II, 24-70 f2.8L II




Love those clouds!


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Victoria Glacier at Lake Louise AB...


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice shot, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Athabasca River, AB


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, dpc. 8)




Thanks!


----------



## Eldar (Jul 25, 2016)

dpc; You do shoot som LARGE landscapes  Everything seems to be an order of magnitude bigger than anything I find over here. Keep posting!


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Eldar said:


> dpc; You do shoot som LARGE landscapes  Everything seems to be an order of magnitude bigger than anything I find over here. Keep posting!




Thanks, Eldar!


----------



## cid (Jul 25, 2016)

recently I decided to post process one of my older shots in BW, what do you say?


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

cid said:


> recently I decided to post process one of my older shots in BW, what do you say?




I think it works very well in b&w. Beautiful scene.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

dpc said:


> I think it works very well in b&w. Beautiful scene.




+1

I really like the person climbing and the footprints in the snow behind.


----------



## dpc (Jul 25, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I think it works very well in b&w. Beautiful scene.
> ...




Agreed! The person adds to the 'majesty' of the scene. Excellent composition.


----------



## d4mike (Jul 26, 2016)

I shot the Milky Way over Mesa Arch, then the sunrise, then captured Washing Woman with the 300mm. 

It was a great morning.


----------



## cid (Jul 26, 2016)

dpc said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > recently I decided to post process one of my older shots in BW, what do you say?
> ...





Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I think it works very well in b&w. Beautiful scene.
> ...





dpc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




thank you very much guys!


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2016)

Waskesiu River in north-central Saskatchewan


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2016)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done, dpc.




Thank you


----------



## candyman (Sep 24, 2016)

I thought of bringing this thread back with a picture I did 2 days ago.
Canon 6D with 16-35 f/4 in long exposure


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

That's a very nice shot, candyman. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Sep 24, 2016)

Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, candyman. Well done.


Thank you Click, much appreciated


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 26, 2016)

A picture I took on my hunting trip. Not a Canon picture but I still like it.



Ameralik. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 26, 2016)

A Black and White version of my latest monument panoramic; Harlech Castle on the North Wales coast at sunrise. Shot on the 5D + 135L and a studio 058 tripod, it is a six frame portrait orientation stitch, resulting in a 46 mp picture. 1/100, f/11, ISO 100. I'm tending to favour the 5D for panoramics as it keeps the overall file size manageable and the detail is still superb.


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 26, 2016)

Stone Wall at Peaked Hill by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 27, 2016)

B&W IR


----------



## GuyF (Sep 28, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> ...Harlech Castle on the North Wales coast at sunrise.



Nicely done. Reminds me a bit of Castle Anthrax (cue usual Python references etc.)


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 28, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > ...Harlech Castle on the North Wales coast at sunrise.
> ...



Thanks Guy, I'm pleased you like it because it's a castle I've tried to get for a while, and I'm very happy with the result.

Although it looks like a candidate for Castle Anthrax I'm afraid there are no lovely ladies inside to greet you. I know, I've been inside


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice one Danski. 
For some reason the plane trees on the lake edge give it a feel of a bonsai model landscape.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> A Black and White version of my latest monument panoramic; Harlech Castle on the North Wales coast at sunrise. Shot on the 5D + 135L and a studio 058 tripod, it is a six frame portrait orientation stitch, resulting in a 46 mp picture. 1/100, f/11, ISO 100. I'm tending to favour the 5D for panoramics as it keeps the overall file size manageable and the detail is still superb.



I really like the B&W version. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Nice one Danski.
> For some reason the plane trees on the lake edge give it a feel of a bonsai model landscape.



Thanks. 

Oddly enough, it is a Japanese garden area.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > A Black and White version of my latest monument panoramic; Harlech Castle on the North Wales coast at sunrise. Shot on the 5D + 135L and a studio 058 tripod, it is a six frame portrait orientation stitch, resulting in a 46 mp picture. 1/100, f/11, ISO 100. I'm tending to favour the 5D for panoramics as it keeps the overall file size manageable and the detail is still superb.
> ...



Many thanks. I can tinker with a B&W image for hours. The trick seems to be knowing when to stop !


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

Canadian cedar forest with ground cover of bracken fern and devil's club near Revelstoke in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2016)

Looking down the mountain...


----------



## cid (Oct 20, 2016)

one monochrome "selfie" created in Passo Giau, Italy using the wireless remote, I hope you like it


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2016)

cid said:


> one monochrome "selfie" created in Passo Giau, Italy using the wireless remote, I hope you like it


Lovely! Well done.

How far were you from the camera?


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2016)

cid said:


> one monochrome "selfie" created in Passo Giau, Italy using the wireless remote, I hope you like it



Beautiful B&W. Well done, cid.


----------



## cid (Oct 21, 2016)

rpt said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one monochrome "selfie" created in Passo Giau, Italy using the wireless remote, I hope you like it
> ...


thank you, around 20 meters



Click said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > one monochrome "selfie" created in Passo Giau, Italy using the wireless remote, I hope you like it
> ...



thank you


----------



## Vern (Nov 2, 2016)

Matterhorn from Zermatt. 5DSR, HDR, ISO 100, 70-200 II @ 155mm & f8. I don't often do B&W, but this HDR seemed made for monochrome. I think some of the HDR artifacts that are challenging in color are less distracting in B&W. Happy to have any advice from experts on how to improve this rendering.

screenshot to show fine detail as well


----------



## rpt (Nov 3, 2016)

Lovely shots Vern!


----------



## rahuljindal (Nov 4, 2016)

Not only the locations are perfectly beautiful, but the shot timing, angle, and creativity is also commendable. Loved it...


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

1. Mission Hill Winery, West Kelowna, British Columbia
2. Vermilion Lake, Banff, Alberta


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2016)

Vern said:


> Matterhorn from Zermatt. 5DSR, HDR, ISO 100, 70-200 II @ 155mm & f8. I don't often do B&W, but this HDR seemed made for monochrome. I think some of the HDR artifacts that are challenging in color are less distracting in B&W. Happy to have any advice from experts on how to improve this rendering.
> 
> screenshot to show fine detail as well




Beautiful! Very well done.


----------



## cid (Nov 6, 2016)

Vern said:


> Matterhorn from Zermatt. 5DSR, HDR, ISO 100, 70-200 II @ 155mm & f8. I don't often do B&W, but this HDR seemed made for monochrome. I think some of the HDR artifacts that are challenging in color are less distracting in B&W. Happy to have any advice from experts on how to improve this rendering.
> 
> screenshot to show fine detail as well



I like the first one, very nice view - I'm not sure if this was the intention, but the processing looks almost film like and it's really great


----------



## romanr74 (Nov 6, 2016)

Swiss and Austrian alps...


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> Swiss and Austrian alps...



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 6, 2016)

cid said:


> one monochrome "selfie" created in Passo Giau, Italy using the wireless remote, I hope you like it



Well done


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 6, 2016)

d4mike said:


> I shot the Milky Way over Mesa Arch, then the sunrise, then captured Washing Woman with the 300mm.
> 
> It was a great morning.



I really like the atmosphere from this shot


----------



## d (Nov 7, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> Swiss and Austrian alps...



Beautiful shot, Roman. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vern (Nov 7, 2016)

Another shot of the Matterhorn. 24-70 II, HDR 5DSR, ISO 100, f8.
And a screenshot of the hires file at 200% to show detail.

Highlights need some work.


----------



## Vern (Nov 7, 2016)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine - taken in or near Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm late to the game, but beautiful shots, Dan.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)

danjwark said:


> Here are a few of mine - taken in or near Banff National Park in Alberta Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautifully done! Fantastic!


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)

Sunrise over bell tower...


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2016)

Riverside path...


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2016)

Stones beside walking path...


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Nov 25, 2016)

The weather finally cleared up after some 2 weeks of cloudy weather. Cold northern winds blowing the snow off a 1183meter high mountain near my town. Used a cir-pol filter to achieve the photograph.



Kingittorsuaq by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2016)

Amaroc_GL said:


> The weather finally cleared up after some 2 weeks of cloudy weather. Cold northern winds blowing the snow off a 1183meter high mountain near my town. Used a cir-pol filter to achieve the photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> Kingittorsuaq by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr




Nice moody shot. Looks cold.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2016)

dpc said:


> Nice moody shot. Looks cold.



+1

Very nice shot, Amaroc_GL.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 25, 2016)

Willis (Sears ) Tower, 52nd floor, looking South. Taken 10/13/16.


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2016)

Oil well pump jack and 'road' thereto...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 2, 2016)

One from London earlier this week:


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> One from London earlier this week:



I really like this shot. Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## rpt (Dec 2, 2016)

Click said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > One from London earlier this week:
> ...


+1

Lovely!


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

Mount Baker in Washington State taken from Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2016)

dpc said:


> Mount Baker in Washington State taken from Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia.



I really like this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mount Baker in Washington State taken from Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia.
> ...




Thanks, Click! I appreciate it.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2016)

Okanagan vineyard...


----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2016)

The Bow River meandering through the Rocky Mountains of south-western Alberta.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2017)

The Bow River, south-western Alberta...


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2017)

It's a real pleasure to look at your pictures. Keep posting, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

Click said:


> It's a real pleasure to look at your pictures. Keep posting, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2017)

Athabasca River...


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2017)

Mountain rivers...


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I prefer the 3rd one.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I prefer the 3rd one.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2017)

All from south-western Alberta, Canada...


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click! .


----------



## d4mike (Jan 6, 2017)

I processed this one in color, then was messing around with Silver Efex Pro and used the Wet Rocks preset because.....wet rocks. 

Faux Falls, Moab, UT.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice B&W. Well done, d4mike.


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2017)

Athabasca River, Alberta, Canada...


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2017)

The Columbia Ice Field between Banff and Jasper AB.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2017)

Waterfall on the Athabasca River, western Alberta, Canada...


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2017)

Mountain lake in winter...


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 12, 2017)

Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

5D classic + Canon 24-70 F4 L


----------



## knkedlaya (Feb 12, 2017)

Light


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2017)

Azathoth said:


> 5D classic + Canon 24-70 F4 L



Nice. Well done, Azathoth.


----------



## Roo (Feb 12, 2017)

Surf fishing early Saturday morning.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 12, 2017)

One with my beloved EOS M + 2.0 22


----------



## reef58 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lots of nice work


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 12, 2017)

Around here this time of year, most everything IS black and white.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 12, 2017)

The back side of Hoover Dam. The water is at it's lowest level since filling Lake Mead.


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Inner harbour, Victoria, British Columbia, last February...


----------



## dpc (Mar 23, 2017)

Forested verge of ski slope...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 28, 2017)

I've just got a replacement battery charger for my Eos 450. So I can charge it's batteries again. It's been converted to 720 nm B&W. Here's a few shots from it:


----------



## dpc (Mar 28, 2017)

GMCPhotographics said:


> I've just got a replacement battery charger for my Eos 450. So I can charge it's batteries again. It's been converted to 720 nm B&W. Here's a few shots from it:




Very nice! I especially like the last one.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > I've just got a replacement battery charger for my Eos 450. So I can charge it's batteries again. It's been converted to 720 nm B&W. Here's a few shots from it:
> ...


Thanks, yes me too. It's a tricky file to process in Lightroom. It's not so Infrared friendly.
I've re-worked the 2nd image to look a little more IR B&W


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2017)

South-western Saskatchewan three days ago... 8)


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2017)

1. Pond in front of my brother-in-law's farmhouse
2. Prairie pond


----------



## Click (May 10, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## Mikehit (May 12, 2017)

A shot taken early this year in a snowfall. This is a 'full colour' shot but only monochrome was visible. 
There was a light mist as well as falling snow, and using the 'dehaze' in LR has added a nice sepia feel to it.


----------



## leadin2 (May 12, 2017)

Very nice series. LIKE!


----------



## Sporgon (May 15, 2017)

Caernarfon Castle in North Wales at sunset. A vertical four frame stitch panoramic, 5D + 1.8/85 @ f/8, ISO 50 ( so 100 over exposed  )


----------



## Click (May 15, 2017)

Very nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (May 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Sporgon.



Thanks Click ! 

I love working in Black & White.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2017)

Path... 8)


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

Cameron River Falls, Waterton Lakes National Park, Alberta, Canada, this past Friday.


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

Southern Rocky Mountains, Alberta, Canada... The flat-topped mountain to the left is in the United States.


----------



## snphoto (Jun 27, 2017)

Love the shot, Sporgon. Very dimensional!


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

Mountain peaks outside Canmore, Alberta.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

Lovely shots, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, dpc. 8)




Thanks, Click!


----------



## avei (Nov 4, 2017)

Very nice shots dpc..


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 4, 2017)

Yosemite Valley 9123 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Yosemite Half Dome and Moon WEb © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2017)

Very nice shots, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Keith.



Thank you


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice shots, Keith! I like the second one with the moon and mountain in particular.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2017)

dpc said:


> Nice shots, Keith! I like the second one with the moon and mountain in particular.



Thank you dpc  I have a print of the Ansel Adams Moon over Half Dome but always pondered the concept of isolating Half Dome and the Moon with a telephoto. No clouds that day though.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 5, 2017)

Stormy day at the ghost town of Bodie. Tilted crappers are a common sight.



Bodie storm and tilted crappers 0814 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2017)

Great B&W picture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Great B&W picture. Well done, Keith.



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2017)

Vineyard...


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

Very nice. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2017)

Stone stairway at Moraine Lake, Alberta


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 6, 2017)

Bodie under moonlight



Bodie moonlight nightscape 3311 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 18, 2017)

Its been a while since I've seen my local river so calm.




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr




Heybridge Basin by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## james75 (Nov 18, 2017)

B&W from last year


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

@ dpc, Keith, Matt and james75

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 19, 2017)

Click said:


> @ dpc, Keith, Matt and james75
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.



Thank you Click


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Click! 8)


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Click


----------



## james75 (Nov 20, 2017)

Click said:


> @ dpc, Keith, Matt and james75
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.



Thank you.


----------



## razashaikh (Nov 28, 2017)

ions said:


> Bust out your best Ansel Adams!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Photos!


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2017)

Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada...


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2017)

Beautiful scenery. Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful scenery. Very nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2017)

Walking trail...


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2017)

...Another very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2017)

Click said:


> ...Another very nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2017)

Looking along local reservoir a week ago or so...


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2017)

Lake in Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2017)

Marginally a landscape, I guess, but I think I'll drop it here. Tree on the shores of Bow Lake, AB.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> Marginally a landscape, I guess, but I think I'll drop it here. Tree on the shores of Bow Lake, AB.



Nicely done in B&W !


----------



## rpt (Dec 8, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Marginally a landscape, I guess, but I think I'll drop it here. Tree on the shores of Bow Lake, AB.
> ...


I agree. I think there are two ‘scapes. A skyscape in the top left quadrant and the rest of it (or all of it) is a landscape.

Lovely!


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2017)

+1

Very nice B&W, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words Sporgon, rpt and Click! I appreciate them.


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2017)

In the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 9, 2017)

Well done! These are very nice!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 9, 2017)

Panoramic shot: lakeside of the village Radolfzell in southern Germany at the lake of constance:







The shot is taken from my 360degree panorama. Here the interactive view from that location in the colored version:
http://www.mx5-twins.de/Panorama/Segel2/Konzertsegel2.html


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2017)

Very nice shot, well done, Photorex.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well done! These are very nice!




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Panoramic shot: lakeside of the village Radolfzell in southern Germany at the lake of constance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you @click and @dpc for your comments.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

Two Jack Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta...


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2017)

dpc said:


> In the Canadian Rockies...





dpc said:


> Two Jack Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta...




Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In the Canadian Rockies...
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2017)

Johnson Lake, Banff NP, AB...


----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2017)

Johnson Lake, Banff NP, AB: Version 2...


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice picture, dpc. I prefer the second version.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc. I prefer the second version.




Thanks, Click! I'm personally torn between them. I like them both. I perhaps have a slight preference for version 1. It has an ethereal quality that I like.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)

South-western Saskatchewan. Those iconic wooden grain elevators are rapidly becoming a thing of the past. They add a certain character to rurality that the concrete behemoths they're erecting nowdays just can't match.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

Another very nice series, dpc, I especially like the two first ones from today.


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Another very nice series, dpc, I especially like the two first ones from today.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 11, 2017)

Two views from local walking trail...


----------



## dpc (Dec 12, 2017)

Yesterday morning on the outskirts of town...


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2017)

The Bow River, Banff NP, AB...


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2017)

Photographer...


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2017)

dpc said:


> Photographer...




Beautiful scenery. 8) Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2017)

dpc said:


> The Bow River, Banff NP, AB...



I've got to get to Banff, I have a friend who lives and shoots there and everything she takes is amazing.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Shore of mountain lake in Canadian Rockies...


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Prairie vista, south-western Saskatchewan. I've taken to calling this grove of pines the Four Apostles for some reason or other.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Ski chalet and ski runs at Lake Louise, Banff NP, AB...


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Bales in stubble field near Smiley, Saskatchewan...


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

Canadian National engine on the move...


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

Mount Rundle, Banff NP, AB, two takes (the first one a winter shot over frozen Vermilion Lake, the second one taken in summer, not that the B&W rendering makes that obvious)...


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2017)

Another nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Another nice series, dpc.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2017)

The Bow River valley, Alberta, with the Banff Springs Hotel in the middle distance to the right about a quarter of the way into the picture.


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2017)

Athabasca River at Jasper AB...


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2017)

Corral, south-western Saskatchewan...


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## jolyonralph (Dec 24, 2017)

Dungeness, South-East England.


----------



## dpc (Dec 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.
> 
> Merry Christmas.




Thanks! A Merry Christmas to you and to everyone on the forum.


----------



## dpc (Jan 1, 2018)

Same path, looking in opposite directions...


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 2, 2018)

Very nice series dpc - and keeping it up for such a long time!

Best wishes to everybody, with hopefully lots of photographic opportunities!

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice series dpc - and keeping it up for such a long time!
> 
> Best wishes to everybody, with hopefully lots of photographic opportunities!
> 
> Wiebe.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2018)

Abandoned log cabin...


----------



## Vern (Jan 5, 2018)

great work, everyone - nice to see the different styles
inspired me to convert a favorite color landscape to monochrome
Druid Arch, 5DMK II, 24 TS, ISO200, HDR panorama


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2018)

Very nice shot, Vern. Well done.


----------



## Vern (Jan 5, 2018)

and one from Yellowstone


----------



## james75 (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice photos guys.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2018)

Vern said:


> and one from Yellowstone



Another very nice picture, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2018)

Vern said:


> and one from Yellowstone




I really like this picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2018)

Rural fence corner in winter..


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Shot of some storm clouds coming in over Ullswater in the Lake District (UK).


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice picture, StoicalEtcher.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 12, 2018)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Shot of some storm clouds coming in over Ullswater in the Lake District (UK).



Lovely dramatic shot of this beautiful (but very wet ) part of the UK!
You've captured the sky so well, with both the patch of (almost) clear sky and the dark clouds all nicely detailed...

Wiebe


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Click and Nat_WA,
Thank you both for the kind words.
Cheers.


----------



## sanj (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

Alberta badlands...


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

A row of rocks set against a stand of gary oak...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2018)

sanj said:


> Thank you.


Nice picture. It really catches the eye!


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 14, 2018)

Frozen Reflections

Two rows of 12 exposures in portrait orientation.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2018)

Bow River falls within the township of Banff AB...


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

danski0224 said:


> Frozen Reflections
> 
> Two rows of 12 exposures in portrait orientation.



Very nice. Well done, danski0224.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> Bow River falls within the township of Banff AB...



Beautiful. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Bow River falls within the township of Banff AB...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

Top of the tubing run...


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

Mountain peak on a cloudy day...


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice. Well done, danski0224.



Thanks Click.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

Mountains surrounding Lake Minnewanka outside Banff AB: 5DMII + 16-35L f/4


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2018)

dpc said:


> Mountains surrounding Lake Minnewanka outside Banff AB: 5DMII + 16-35L f/4



Beautiful scenery. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mountains surrounding Lake Minnewanka outside Banff AB: 5DMII + 16-35L f/4
> ...



Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

Cedar driftwood on Pacific beaches...


----------



## dpc (Jan 20, 2018)

A somewhat sketchy path beside a mountain lake...


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc. 8)




Thanks! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Log strewn beach


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

1. Tide's coming in...
2. Coastline, Victoria BC...


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Tangles...


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## Bike_05 (Jan 24, 2018)

From grey and cloudy Germany today. Church of "Hildegard von Bingen" above river rhine opposite Rüdesheim. Taken with EOS 5D MK IV and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice picture, Bike_05.


----------



## guidoStow (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## guidoStow (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you! Good to be here!


----------



## guidoStow (Jan 31, 2018)

A few more...


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 8, 2018)

Fallen tree in our uninspiring winter...
(tried to make it a bit spooky by composition & post-processing)

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2018)

It is a bit spooky. Very nice shot, Wiebe.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 10, 2018)

Beach at Holkham, Norfolk, England, low tide

5DS + 100/2 @f/5, 1/1250 , ISO 400


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 12, 2018)

Bike_05 said:


> From grey and cloudy Germany today. Church of "Hildegard von Bingen" above river rhine opposite Rüdesheim. Taken with EOS 5D MK IV and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm.


Beautiful Shot.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 12, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Beach at Holkham, Norfolk, England, low tide
> 
> 5DS + 100/2 @f/5, 1/1250 , ISO 400



Nice capture Sporgon! Despite the people in the picture it feels very desolate and empty...
Did you use special post-processing? The picture has this B&W film appearance with more noise then I would have expected from your gear at the settings used...


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Beach at Holkham, Norfolk, England, low tide
> ...



Thanks for that comment Nat_WA, I'm pleased the picture looks that way to you as that's the image I saw at the time. But I think the people included in the frame add to the feeling of the emptiness - ironically. That's why I included the guy standing out by the surf with the dog. I have another shot without them that I've attached here; see what you think. 

Yes I have added a film grain effect to the image, although compressing it down so small has added to the grain / noise effect somewhat. I went through a stage of adding a little grain to all my images but found that nowadays most people seem to be conditioned to associate this with noise and poor quality, so I stopped but still like it on my own personal images. 

At 400 ISO the 5DS has more noise than other contemporary FF cameras but only at the full output size. As soon as you reduce the image size to that of a 5DIV or III it becomes as good. This second image without the man and dog has no grain effect added.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 13, 2018)

On my very first view of your first beach photo, I thought that the person and dog near the water's edge really made the photo, the human element as counterpoint to and emphasizing the windswept bleakness of the rest of the scene. I thought it a great photo.

In comparison, the second photo seems rather bland.

I've no opinion what I'd think of the second if I hadn't already seen the first.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 13, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Hi Sporgon, indeed the first picture "pulls you in" much more than the second - composition of the first is stronger with a diagonal perceived line leading the eye from lower left to upper right. Having a person at the "start" of the viewing line in the first provides a reference for the distance - enhancing the empty feeling. The second has a more central composition which lacks dynamics and leaves the eye 'stuck' in the upper middle; without a good reference for size or distance...

Your pictures (set in B&W) are well suited to a bit of film grain - at least I like it here, adds to the atmosphere. Thanks for clarifying your use of post-processing .

Wiebe.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 14, 2018)

tolusina said:


> On my very first view of your first beach photo, I thought that the person and dog near the water's edge really made the photo, the human element as counterpoint to and emphasizing the windswept bleakness of the rest of the scene. I thought it a great photo.
> 
> In comparison, the second photo seems rather bland.
> 
> I've no opinion what I'd think of the second if I hadn't already seen the first.



Thanks Tolusina & Nat_WA. Very interested to hear both your thoughts. I agree and the second image has now magically disappeared as it's not one I would normally put into the public domain


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 26, 2018)

Another shot from Holkham with 5DS + 40mm Pancake. f/6.3, 1/640. ISO 400. I used the horrendous field curvature of my particular 40 mil at infinity to have the focus area where I want it. I'm not sure if all 40 mil pancakes have the same extent of field curvature as mine has.


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 27, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Another shot from Holkham with 5DS + 40mm Pancake. f/6.3, 1/640. ISO 400. I used the horrendous field curvature of my particular 40 mil at infinity to have the focus area where I want it. I'm not sure if all 40 mil pancakes have the same extent of field curvature as mine has.


Very nice shot.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice picture, Sporgon.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Sporgon.





razashaikh said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Another shot from Holkham with 5DS + 40mm Pancake. f/6.3, 1/640. ISO 400. I used the horrendous field curvature of my particular 40 mil at infinity to have the focus area where I want it. I'm not sure if all 40 mil pancakes have the same extent of field curvature as mine has.
> ...



Many thanks Guys, I love working in black and white


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 12, 2018)

girod199 said:


> I really like both of your first pictures, Kernuak and ions. Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second one is amazing!


----------



## jwilbern (Mar 23, 2018)

The Wemp Barn in Winter by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice picture, John.


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 24, 2018)

jwilbern said:


> The Wemp Barn in Winter by John Berninger, on Flickr



Nice exposure!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 12, 2018)

Here's a shot from earlier today, it's a clump of trees that I saw a few days back but the background was too fussy to shoot. Today, the mist rolled in and I thought I'd go and take a look. 
Taken with a Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 IILIS


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice picture, GMCPhotographics. Well done.


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 12, 2018)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot from earlier today, it's a clump of trees that I saw a few days back but the background was too fussy to shoot. Today, the mist rolled in and I thought I'd go and take a look.
> Taken with a Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 IILIS


Very nice shot!


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 12, 2018)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot from earlier today, it's a clump of trees that I saw a few days back but the background was too fussy to shoot. Today, the mist rolled in and I thought I'd go and take a look.
> Taken with a Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 IILIS
> ...



Nice picture GMC, it really lends itself for B&W - and although it's a clump of trees it becomes one organic shape in your picture. Thumbs up 

Wiebe.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 14, 2018)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot from earlier today, it's a clump of trees that I saw a few days back but the background was too fussy to shoot. Today, the mist rolled in and I thought I'd go and take a look.
> Taken with a Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 IILIS



Thumbs up for such a great click!


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

More of a seascape than landscape 

Just my luck, a weekend at the coast and it is freezing and strong winds...  Sea is calm as the wind comes over the dunes behind me

Wiebe.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Another shot from Holkham with 5DS + 40mm Pancake. f/6.3, 1/640. ISO 400. I used the horrendous field curvature of my particular 40 mil at infinity to have the focus area where I want it. I'm not sure if all 40 mil pancakes have the same extent of field curvature as mine has.



Nice composition!


----------



## Durf (Apr 22, 2018)

I posted this in another thread but think it should of went here instead, so here it is....

Shot with a Canon 6D Mark ii, | 1/13th second at f/22, ISO 100 | 
16mm (EF 16-35mm f/4L IS USM)

Lake Nottely, Blairsville, Georgia - 10/14/2017


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## Durf (Apr 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done, Durf.



Thanks Click, I had a really fun time that day and got several good shots, when the sun started setting the colors lit up the clouds and reflected on to the lake like I've never seen before.....got a few good keepers!

I visit this spot often with my gear but rarely ever have options like I did that day!


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2018)

Outside Banff AB


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2018)

Beautiful scenery. Very nice B&W, dpc.


----------



## Durf (Apr 26, 2018)

That's an awesome landscape image!


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2018)

A lot of good ones folks 

This my morning view from my hotel in the Barolo valley in Piemonte, Italy. The mist is called Nebbia, giving the name to the famous Nebbiolo grape, used in the mighty Barolo reds.

Leica M10, APO 75mm Summicron f/2.0


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Eldar.


----------



## razashaikh (Jun 22, 2018)

Eldar said:


> A lot of good ones folks
> 
> This my morning view from my hotel in the Barolo valley in Piemonte, Italy. The mist is called Nebbia, giving the name to the famous Nebbiolo grape, used in the mighty Barolo reds.
> 
> Leica M10, APO 75mm Summicron f/2.0


Amazing!


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 22, 2018)

Eldar said:


> A lot of good ones folks
> 
> This my morning view from my hotel in the Barolo valley in Piemonte, Italy. The mist is called Nebbia, giving the name to the famous Nebbiolo grape, used in the mighty Barolo reds.
> 
> Leica M10, APO 75mm Summicron f/2.0



Beautiful Elder. I really love the low flying clouds.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 22, 2018)

These were from the hike up Sulphur Mountain in Banff, AB last weekend. Taken with the 1DX2 and 100-400 II. I love the 100-400 II for landscapes.

Also, since I'm talking about my love for the 100-400 II, the bottom image is a shot I took back in March while walking on the still frozen Vermillion Lakes in Banff. I was hoping to get an early morning shot of Mt. Rundle, but the clouds rolled in, so instead of got this!


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, R1-7D.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, R1-7D.



Thank you, Click!


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Jun 25, 2018)

Qassi,Kobbefjorden. West Greenland by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr

From Winter 2017.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2018)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Amaroc_GL.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 26, 2018)

Mine head at the ghost town of Bodie, CA.



Bodie Mine Head wide B&amp;W 1503 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2018)

Very nice picture. Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Keith.



Thanks Click


----------



## dpc (Jul 10, 2018)

View from the top of Sulphur Mountain at Banff AB.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, doc.


----------



## dpc (Jul 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, doc.




Thanks Click!


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 10, 2018)

Just found this thread out, love B&W landscapes. Here are a couple of them.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2018)

JuanMa said:


> Just found this thread out, love B&W landscapes. Here are a couple of them.



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. Beautiful sky.


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you click


----------



## tolusina (Jul 10, 2018)

@JuanMa,Stunning in its subtly, I think this photo is superb!


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you Tolusina.


----------



## SRSW (Sep 16, 2018)

Absolutely STUNNING images! Has inspired me to get out and shoot! 
Thanks guys & gals!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 18, 2019)

A few from Yesterday. Norfolk Broads, GB


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> A few from Yesterday. Norfolk Broads, GB




Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Mount Baker in the state of Washington as seen from Victoria BC


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2019)

Beautiful picture, dpc. Well done.


----------



## MarCath (Dec 11, 2019)

Chateau en pays Cathare (France)
South Shetlands


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the South Shetlands.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Excellent pictures, MarCath!


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Off Dallas Road, Victoria BC


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Watch for Muskrats


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2020)

Very nice B&W pictures.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 16, 2020)

Standing on the balcony yesterday with some moody weather coming in I saw this amazing patch of light explode. Had to grab the camera and do my best Ansell Adams attempt.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 16, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Standing on the balcony yesterday with some moody weather coming in I saw this amazing patch of light explode. Had to grab the camera and do my best Ansell Adams attempt.
> View attachment 192185



Speed can be critical with those, congratulations!

(When I took my R5 for its first spin at Garden of the Gods, I missed MANY moments where one rock was brightly lit and others were in shade! I was totally unfamiliar with the camera, now I'm only mostly unfamiliar with it.)


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2020)

Beautiful. I really like this picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Mooney (Aug 25, 2020)

Took a trip last week to Glacier National Park and captured this beauty. A park I hope to visit year after year.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2020)

Beautiful. Very nice picture.


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

sPiNN by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## JohnC (Nov 15, 2022)

Angel Falls Trail, north Georgia


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2022)

Nice contrast . Well done, John.


----------



## JuanMa (Jan 4, 2023)

Here is one taken with mi RP, next to Madrid (Spain)

Happy New Year to all


----------

